# Logo



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

We need a logo.

If you have any propositions or ideas, please let us know. Please send them james @soloviolin.com or [email protected]

We are curiouse of your suggestions.

- Daniel


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I have something, I just need to find a scanner...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

What sort of think are you looking for? A symbol like pepsi's red and blue one, or just text, like Google?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I think text would be better.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok, it is not worth scanning. I think just text would be better.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe something like CMF and done as a symbol.... All is worth to be scanned if it's just an idea.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Sep 8 2004, 03:50 AM
> *Maybe something like CMF and done as a symbol.... All is worth to be scanned if it's just an idea.
> [snapback]1790[/snapback]​*


What is CMF?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

C lassical M usic F orum


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Ah yes! CMF! I will try to get the could be logo idea to you by tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

First try:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I will post all my tries here....
Actually these ones are horrible: :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok, I have just started using this wierd new program, so this is not the best I could do. You should be able to edit it up. I thought you might have the ability on your computer to add flags to the F to make it look like a note.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll make a few more design tomorrow so you have a wide variety to see if you like any.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

How about you have two logos: a big one and a small one. The big one can be text, and the small one can be something like CMF. That way, you can have a nice looking logo up at the top (or wherever you see fit) and have a more convenient small logo that you can, for example, turn into an emoticon or put in areas were the big logo isn't appropriate.

For example: the OLD Steinway site. Their "big logo" was the lyre with the words STEINWAY & SONS under it. The "small" logo was just the lyre.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Just an idea.

Edit: Looks like it doesn't like my palette; sorry about the jaggies.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Ooh. Very nice Harvey. B)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for all ideas!  We will collect more and more, and then make a poll.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes! Great idea. Everyone should make their own as well for the poll. This new logo is going to be awesome! B)


----------

